# Would she be a good show goat?



## irene (Apr 20, 2013)

I am thinking of buying a first fresher Nigerian Dwarf. She has some great genetics in her pedigree. Would she do well in the show ring?

Her pedigreehttp://www.sunnydalefarm.com/Rosasharn_s_PG_TBD.htm

These are the pictures her owners sent me.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

All your pics are upside down....It's hard to tell, but yes, I think she looks good.


----------



## irene (Apr 20, 2013)

Sorry. Not sure how to fix that.


----------



## irene (Apr 20, 2013)

Anyone else?


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

A little hard to tell since the photos are upside down, but I think you should definitely give her a chance in the show ring. Her rear udder attachments could be high and wider but she excels in both body and udder capacity and has quite nice feet and legs. Over all a very nice little doe! I think she would be a good choice.


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

I think she would do quite well in the ring after a few freshenings. I am not so impressed with her udder quality, but it is satisfactory and should do well in the shows. 

Her pedigree is very impressive.


----------



## irene (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you!

HalfAChanceFarm I agree that her pedigree is very impressive.


----------

